

Is the best thing about Apple Music  the radio? - sarahf
https://medium.com/cuepoint/don-t-touch-that-dial-79b925abef78

======
lsiunsuex
I was wondering myself if additional radio stations would be added over time.
The format of Beats 1 has been great so far IMO, but it has been rap / r&b /
pop so far which for sure doesn't appeal to the masses.

If they can come up with a lineup that even comes close to half of what Sirius
XM offers, music wise, they've got my subscription. The DJ's on BPM / Electric
Area are great when they're on, but the filler content gets really old, really
fast. I can almost predict exactly what song will be on during my work
commute, every day.

(And they're iPhone app sucks.)

